# State Fairs and food booths...



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

This is going to be a little off the wall, but has anyone actually done it, or does anyone have any information about Food Booths at State fairs for promoting products? 

My son is a Driver for a well known trucking company, and he was wondering (well, pushing to the point of distraction to be honest) about combining his/my skills to promote what we do. 

No, I don't mean the little 80th corn dog cart...

I was wondering about what kind of health permits you would need, since you wouldn't actually be in any given area for any length of time (kinda scary for the consumer, huh?) and I can't think of any broadband permits. Perhaps it's each individual venue? 

Anyway, I appreciate any input or leads. (I really want to be able tell him something so he'll STOP!) (LOL)

Thanks
April


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Call the Health Dept they'll tell you.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Our fair runs 21 days. The information package give all the details and requirements. Been on the waiting list for 7 yrs. I did help with the set-up and running of a booth in the French Pavillion. We served RB baguettes and croiss etc. Could not believe the revenue. Met many vendors that make a great living just doing two shows a year.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I do a concession booth for several outdoor events in my local area. I've never done a fair though. The events I've always done have never lasted more than a weekend. It is good money. I'll tell you your biggest profit will be from refreshments alone...hot summer days and people have nothing to drink. 

Anyway, state to state requirements are probably different. My state doesn't require too much. You do have to have a seperate license (which I think is a rip off) aside from your normal catering/food handling license and it is every bit as expensive as your regular license. If you're going to do any prep work, like cutting, slicing and dicing, they require you to have some sort of walls around your booth. They can be canvas tent walls, just as long as they are walls. The other big requirement was a hand wash station. My health department told me even a bucket with a spigot, some hand soap and a nail brush was sufficient. That and pack your coolers with dry ice as it is colder and will last longer that regular ice.

I would check with your local health department though. Even one will be different!


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Jenni is hard core! Cool!

I did an all-organic-chakra-balanced-well-being-focused food stand in Chicago last year. Jenni is right, don't try to prep on site. Buy a Cambro hand-washing station. Most cities have a special sanitation class for temp stuff.

The best advice I could give is keep it simple. Offer two or three things....


----------

